# Big Sale on Klipsch at Newegg This Weekend



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I just noticed the Newegg is selling the Klipsch Icon WF-35 Tower Loudspeakers for $349 (749 MSRP) and matching Center Channel Klipsch Icon WC-24 for $229 Dollars (499 MSRP)

As it is often I mentioned I neglect to mention Shipping, this time I need not as there is even Free Shipping on these Speakers. Especially if using an Entry Level AVR, these Klipschs will be a fantastic addition thanks to how efficient Kiipschs Horn Loaded Designs are. Even if your AVR can only output 28 Watts like in the Pioneer VSX-1021 into 5 Channels, there will be no issues reaching Reference Levels. Add a Subwoofer and you have the start of a great HT.

Unfortunately, I believe this Sale ends tomorrow, but the savings are so large that I felt I needed to bring them up.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow JJ, you find some good ones: I hope those that are looking at getting started or moving up from a htib can take advantage.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I feel bad that I do not spend more time looking out for amazing deals. I have got to give it to Newegg for being an Authorized Dealer and offering some stunning discounts. I cannot in good conscience link to Sites that are not Authorized Dealers when buying new. Returns are not much fun there, but given their prices and having the Manufacturers Warranty, the juice is well worth the squeeze.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

You guys should check out Radiocraft, they are an authorized Klispch dealer and their product is always on sale!

See here.

http://www.radiocrafts.ca/klipsch-calgary-store.html


----------

